# Gentlemen, start your engines! VW Premieres Scirocco GT24 with 320hp



## Parklife (Feb 23, 1999)

*Wolfsburg, 22 May 2008 -* Volkswagen will present the world premiere of a 239 kW (325 PS) version of the new Scirocco today at the legendary GTI Meet at Wörther Lake. For two days later, a team of legendary drivers will start the 24-hour race at the Nürburgring in the sports version of the Scirocco. Thus, the new Scirocco will be in the spotlight at two cult events for car enthusiasts at the same time.
*FULL STORY*


----------



## Spax MC (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Gentlemen, start your engines! VW Premieres Scirocco GT24 with 320hp ([email protected])*

wow! nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
wonder what turbo they're using...probably the k04
they really need to bring the rocco here...even in limited number like the R


_Modified by Spax MC at 12:49 PM 5-22-2008_


----------



## Diggity Duclos (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: Gentlemen, start your engines! VW Premieres Scirocco GT24 with 320hp ([email protected])*

This car is so HAWT!!!







WOW!!! Sure wish VWoA would get this car into the U.S. so we could capitalize on its platform.


----------



## UVAJetta (Mar 14, 2000)

*Re: Gentlemen, start your engines! VW Premieres Scirocco GT24 with 320hp ([email protected])*

Now this is the way to introduce a car.
That is an awaesome race car. I can't wait to read about how it does.
Good work VW


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

dang.....nice, is that the nuremberg ring on it? car looks sick. nice interior, wing actually really sets it off


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: Gentlemen, start your engines! VW Premieres Scirocco GT24 with 320hp (Spax MC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spax MC* »_wow! nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
wonder what turbo they're using...probably the k04


It might even be a modest GT28 turbo setup. They always leave a little room up top, at 325PS crank you're already up there with a K04... but then again...

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## mpci (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: Gentlemen, start your engines! VW Premieres Scirocco GT24 with 320hp (Kid Hobo)*

From the front, it doesn't look too bad, but from the back, it looks horrible.


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Gentlemen, start your engines! VW Premieres Scirocco GT24 with 320hp ([email protected])*

to all the rocco haters:
eat **** and die.


----------



## SportyB5 (Jun 4, 2005)

WOW.....I like.


----------



## 337Kevin (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: (SportyB5)*

Wow...nice. I'd love to drive one of these.


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (337Kevin)*

I thought it was funny how they said "Worther Lake" instead of Worthersee like we wouldn't know what Worthersee is...








I also thought they had made a cool version and it was a road model







Looks cool though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Volkdent2 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Gentlemen, start your engines! VW Premieres Scirocco GT24 with 320hp ([email protected])*

I think it funny that the video on the website for the 'Rocco looks to be filmed in the American desert(could be Spain?), and features american SUV's in cop uniform, but they aren't even bringing it here...
Jason


----------



## san (Aug 19, 2000)

*Re: Gentlemen, start your engines! VW Premieres Scirocco GT24 with 320hp (Volkdent2)*

Bad ass!
Street legal version of this for the US would make me go:


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: Gentlemen, start your engines! VW Premieres Scirocco GT24 with 320hp ([email protected])*

If this was made into a streetable version I would buy it in a heartbeat. Of course, that would mean it would have to be sold here too. VWoA just bring a special edition here if you are scared this model is going to take away from GTI sales. Bring this here.


----------



## Fastvolks (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: Gentlemen, start your engines! VW Premieres Scirocco GT24 with 320hp (chisai88)*

Hope it handles better than the GTI W12 that I saw on Top Gear on the BBC







.


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: Gentlemen, start your engines! VW Premieres Scirocco GT24 with 320hp (Fastvolks)*

Damn nice . . . and such an f-ing tease.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: (joedubbs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joedubbs* »_dang.....nice, is that the *nuremberg* ring on it? car looks sick. nice interior, wing actually really sets it off

the Norisring??








The track you see on the Scirocco is the Nürburgring located by the town of Nürburg in western Germany. Nuremberg is in southeast Germany north of Munich.

Does anyone have a link to these pics in high-res? Neither SeriousWheels or NetCarShow have them yet.

*edit for fat-finger/typo


_Modified by NoDubJustYet at 10:42 PM 5-23-2008_


----------



## SRQ-gti1.8T (Sep 25, 2004)

320 hp... all to the front wheels?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Gentlemen, start your engines! VW Premieres Scirocco GT24 with 320hp (Spax MC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spax MC* »_
wonder what turbo they're using...probably the k04

probably APR's Garrett kit


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_I thought it was funny how they said "Worther Lake" instead of Worthersee like we wouldn't know what Worthersee is...








I also thought they had made a cool version and it was a road model







Looks cool though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

the best part about that is its not even Lake Wörther, its actually Lake Wörth...no -er


----------



## CarbonFibre (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (SRQ-gti1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SRQ-gti1.8T* »_320 hp... all to the front wheels?

It was listed somewhere as RWD, but I don't know.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Gentlemen, start your engines! VW Premieres Scirocco GT24 with 320hp ([email protected])*

wow very nice car inside and out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
from the latest line of cars i see VW is moving in the right direction.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Gentlemen, start your engines! VW Premieres Scirocco GT24 with 320hp (Rat4Life)*

It would be nice to see VW get back into the WRC and run this car.


----------



## Dub boy (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: Gentlemen, start your engines! VW Premieres Scirocco GT24 with 320hp (Spax MC)*

Damn you Volkswagen


----------



## Mk2Golf (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (CarbonFibre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarbonFibre* »_
It was listed somewhere as RWD, but I don't know.

I doubt it would be RWD, because it would mean VW developed a DSG box just for this car, as the production 'rocco is FWD. 
It just doesn't smell right for this car to be RWD...though if it were...







rool:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Mk2Golf)*

4WD would make more sense


----------



## Mk4_GLi (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Gentlemen, start your engines! VW Premieres Scirocco GT24 with 320hp ([email protected])*

If this car went for sale in the US in a similar version to the one pictured to compete with evos/stis I would start saving up now. It looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JTAshman (Oct 25, 2004)

And? Yet another VW we can't have. All it does is make sure I don't buy any VW. I'm a bit tired of being insulted by this company.


----------



## Harry_Krishna (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Gentlemen, start your engines! VW Premieres Scirocco GT24 with 320hp (Volkdent2)*

That is one beautiful car! Hmmmmm, trade in my R32?????
Would anyone know where that 24hr race will be televised on? Doubt Nascrap, oooops, I mean SPEED channel most likely won't show it.

_Quote, originally posted by *Volkdent2* »_I think it funny that the video on the website for the 'Rocco looks to be filmed in the American desert(could be Spain?), and features american SUV's in cop uniform, but they aren't even bringing it here...
Jason

Where is that video? Is it on the Euro VW website?


----------



## mpci (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: Gentlemen, start your engines! VW Premieres Scirocco GT24 with 320hp (amerikanzero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amerikanzero* »_to all the *civic hatchback* haters:
eat **** and die.








 
Fixed it for ya


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Gentlemen, start your engines! VW Premieres Scirocco GT24 with 320hp (mpci)*

no profile shots?








all of the angles that the pictures were taken to somewhat hide the golfish/civic rear end. From the pictures released it looks great. Now lets see the ugly rear C-pillar from the side.
I love everything about this car except the C-pillar. The interior is hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: (JTAshman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTAshman* »_And? Yet another VW we can't have. All it does is make sure I don't buy any VW. I'm a bit tired of being insulted by this company. 

when was the last time ANY company sold a RACECAR, meant for endurance racing, at their dealer?
this is a purpose built car for a 24hr race - do you really think they'll sell this iteration in Europe??
perhaps you're referring to the street car not pictured and/or mentioned in this article? there's no way that car would ever come here because all the people clamoring for the R32 didn't buy one, why bring over another extremely small niche vehicle that's just going to sit on the lot or kill GTI sales?


----------



## hockeybm (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Gentlemen, start your engines! VW Premieres Scirocco GT24 with 320hp ([email protected])*

USA... USA .. USA... bring the Scirocco here


----------



## barnholio (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Gentlemen, start your engines! VW Premieres Scirocco GT24 with 320hp ([email protected])*

I might be leaving this country soon just to drive one of these things.....in a 6 speed. not a dsg, I don't care what they say I do not like the dsg... so stop stuffing it down our throat dammit. I want to DRIVE MY CAR thank you








vent over







for now


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_all the people clamoring for the R32 didn't buy one

b/c they brought over a limited edition car that in most cases would only be bought by an enthusiast due to the price tag and it didn't have a manual transmission. I'm not knocking the DSG (thats for a different thread) but you cant expect to sell an automatic car to a small niche group of enthusiasts who are known for driving their manual cars. I waited and waited until VWoA announced that the MkV R32 was going to be exclusively DSG in North America and then I traded in my MkIV Golf for a MkV GTI. Like you said there are R32's still sitting on lots and I don't recall that being an issue back in 04. As for this Scirocco it looks very impressive, we'll see how it preforms soon enough.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

back in 2004 everyone bemoaned the lack of HID's, NAV, *DSG* and so on... and the car sat.
"Enthusiasts" don't know what they want, are too fickle, and complain entirely too much. WTF do you expect VWoA to do? They're in business to appeal to the masses (albeit a small share in the US), not people on the Vortex complaining left and right about everything.
I think the only good thing that has ever come from the 'tex was the 337/20th.a


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Gentlemen, start your engines! VW Premieres Scirocco GT24 with 320hp (Mk4_GLi)*

wow the interior is amazingly nice for a race car. Looks like this could be a production car...if that's case I will get one.


----------



## A2gtirulz (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: Gentlemen, start your engines! VW Premieres Scirocco GT24 with 320hp (xgarage)*

Want one now!








BTW I'm in Europe now. Are produciton scirocco's supposed to be out yet? I haven't seen any.


----------



## sdpauly (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: Gentlemen, start your engines! VW Premieres Scirocco GT24 with 320hp ([email protected])*

hmmm, very nice. good to see they are using the 2.0L with a big turbo. I wonder if they are trying to break into the rally circuit with this setup... I hope it comes in AWD.
If they sold this in the US, with AWD, and 300+ hp, I will finally have something worth getting rid of the R32 for...


----------



## 84_GTI_child (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Gentlemen, start your engines! VW Premieres Scirocco GT24 with 320hp (sdpauly)*

i heard somewhere that this has the awd drivetrain from the skoda rally car....or maybe that was for a rally version.. idk... any more info on the car???? 
thanks


----------



## Harry_Krishna (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_when was the last time ANY company sold a RACECAR, meant for endurance racing, at their dealer?

Well, there actually is one. Though you just need to add the roll cage, but you can order it right from the dealer.









_Quote »_Club Sport Package
Now you can go from the street right to the track with the Club Sport Package that supports Sports Club Car of America (SCCA) racing. Enhancements include 4-wheel anti-lock brakes on all corners, limited slip rear differential, plus a sport-tuned, 4-wheel independent suspension that will have your sleek Roadster apexing on the track like never before.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

SCCA racing? Sure...
Not 24hrs at the Nuerburgring or LeMans.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: Gentlemen, start your engines! VW Premieres Scirocco GT24 with 320hp (sdpauly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdpauly* »_hmmm, very nice. good to see they are using the 2.0L with a big turbo. I wonder if they are trying to break into the rally circuit with this setup... I hope it comes in AWD.
If they sold this in the US, with AWD, and 300+ hp, I will finally have something worth getting rid of the R32 for...

don't have an R32 but add a 6 speed trany to that and i would defiantly be on the list to buy one.
need to get rid of the DSG only ... that's just wack







am i buying a car to drive or am i playing GT4 on my PS. Honestly i would pay more if i had to for the 6 speed.



_Modified by SP Scirocco at 8:42 PM 5-23-2008_


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Gentlemen, start your engines! VW Premieres Scirocco GT24 with 320hp ([email protected])*

awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CSlowR32 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_back in 2004 everyone bemoaned the lack of HID's, NAV, *DSG* and so on... and the car sat.
"Enthusiasts" don't know what they want, are too fickle, and complain entirely too much. WTF do you expect VWoA to do? They're in business to appeal to the masses (albeit a small share in the US), not people on the Vortex complaining left and right about everything.

Good point -as a long term VW Enthusiast, I want to have the latest and best Volkswagen has to offer in quick nimble cars. Thought the 2002 GLI was equal to the Audi S4. Test drove the 2006 GTI and bought it on the spot. Wrote off the `06 in an accident and jumped at the chance to get VW's Thunder Rabbit aka R32. Hopefully VWoA will realize that there are thousands of Scirrocco owners just waiting for their next fix and that car lust trumps currency exchange rates. Well VWoA, you going to make my day?


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_
the Norisring??








The track you see on the Scirocco is the Nüburgring located by the town of Nürburg in western Germany. Nuremberg is in southeast Germany north of Munich.

It's Nü'r'burg Ring and Nürnburg cupcake.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

typo...







I forgot an 'r.' I didn't move the track to the other side of the country from a small village to a huge city.
Nuremberg, much like Munich (München) or Cologne (Köln) is the Anglicized version of Nürnburg.
Thanks... but nice try.
*edit for uncooperative umlauts.


_Modified by NoDubJustYet at 10:46 PM 5-23-2008_


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_typo...







I forgot an 'r.' I didn't move the track to the other side of the country from a small village to a huge city.
Nuremberg, much like Munich (München) or Cologne (Köln) is the Anglicized version of Nürnburg.
Thanks... but nice try.

Yeah, cool. I lived there longer than you can imagine...


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_
Yeah, cool. I lived there longer than you can imagine...









What's your point?
Your attempt at a retort fell flat on its face...
As long as we're comparing, I was born in Germany, travelled extensively there since leaving, studied in Leipzig and will be returning shortly on transfer for work...
Who the hell cares? What does that have to do with two ENTIRELY DIFFERENT tracks in oppisite ends of Germany? 


_Modified by NoDubJustYet at 10:50 PM 5-23-2008_


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_
What's your point?
Your attempt at a retort fell flat on its face...
As long as we're comparing, I was born in Germany, travelled extensively there since leaving, studied in Leipzig and will be returning shortly on transfer for work...
Who the hell cares? What does that have to do with two ENTIRELY DIFFERENT tracks in oppisite ends of Germany? 

_Modified by NoDubJustYet at 10:50 PM 5-23-2008_

Ok So you studied there yet left the 'r' out of Nuerburg...hope you enjoyed Grundschule...


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_
What's your point?
Your attempt at a retort fell flat on its face...
As long as we're comparing, I was born in Germany, travelled extensively there since leaving, studied in Leipzig and will be returning shortly on transfer for work...
Who the hell cares? What does that have to do with two ENTIRELY DIFFERENT tracks in oppisite ends of Germany? 

_Modified by NoDubJustYet at 10:50 PM 5-23-2008_

And FWIW you started with your "Nurburg und Nurnburg sind versch...different places...


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_
Who the hell cares? What does that have to do with two ENTIRELY DIFFERENT tracks in oppisite ends of Germany? 

Exactly. Enjoy your


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_
Ok So you studied there yet left the 'r' out of Nuerburg...hope you enjoyed Grundschule...
















It was a typo... You'll notice that the very next sentence contains the town's name spelled perfectly.







You're trying to bust my balls over a typo or anglicizing Nürnberg? Come off it.








Back on topic: when is the race? Is Sky Sports or another channel broadcasting it? Hopefully there will be a torrent at some point.


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*

You're right.


----------



## Harry_Krishna (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Gentlemen, start your engines! VW Premieres Scirocco GT24 with 320hp (SP Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SP Scirocco* »_don't have an R32 but add a 6 speed trany to that and i would defiantly be on the list to buy one.
*need to get rid of the DSG only ... that's just wack*







am i buying a car to drive or am i playing GT4 on my PS. Honestly i would pay more if i had to for the 6 speed.

Sorry, but DSG is most likely to stay, and I have not found it a hinderance on the race track. As a matter of fact, I now have less to do/worry about, and more time to concentrate on the course and LFB when needed. It shifts faster than I can, it downshifts perfectly every time (even matching revs better than I can, and I have had years of practice), I never have to worry about missing gears (as in E36 //M3's did when the shift pattern would change under hard cornering), and it is soooo smooth that you can even up/down shift in turns - something that was for years taboo to do.
And I bet that at the 24hr race, the DSG might have fewer problems (or driver errors) than a manual would.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: Gentlemen, start your engines! VW Premieres Scirocco GT24 with 320hp (Harry_Krishna)*

Hay I have no prob with DSG i think it's a great invention if your on the track... definitely will give you the advantage... Maybe you didn't understand me... i'm buying my sports cars for the Driving experience on the street. Maybe i'm an old man but i like my clutch and shifter. 
All i'm saying is that VW should offer it... like i said i would pay more for it. and i know it's cheaper to make it... so they would get even more of my money... Win Win for them.


----------



## boboised209 (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Gentlemen, start your engines! VW Premieres Scirocco GT24 with 320hp (barnholio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barnholio* »_I might be leaving this country soon just to drive one of these things.....in a 6 speed. not a dsg, I don't care what they say I do not like the dsg... so stop stuffing it down our throat dammit. I want to DRIVE MY CAR thank you








vent over







for now









i'm the same way. i test drove DSG on the 2.0T A3 and the 3.2 A3... and it was just boring. why have two feet if only one of them is working when you drive?


----------



## Jetta4Life (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Gentlemen, start your engines! VW Premieres Scirocco GT24 with 320hp ([email protected])*

VW says this is in direct competition to the GTI?







This is what they should use to compete against sales of WRX,STI, EVO's etc. in the states. If this car came like the one pictured I'd put a deposit down right now! This car even makes that big rear spoiler look good!


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

isn't this just a one-off racecar? do you really think they'd sell it the way you see it in these pictures?? the PRODUCTION scirocco would definitely canabalize GTI sales.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_ the PRODUCTION scirocco would definitely canabalize GTI sales.

Meh, who cares?
Its all money in their pocket anyway.
They had the rocco and the gti on the same lots in the 80s and everything went just dandy.
VW needs to stop being such pu$$ies and get in the game.


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

if anyones interested I've been watching the 3 Scirocco's race all morning..... http://adac.24h-rennen.de/en/live/streaming.html


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Gentlemen, start your engines! VW Premieres Scirocco GT24 with 320hp ([email protected])*

Dear VW,
I'll take mine in _Reflex Silver_.
Thanks,
PLG


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: (deathhare.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deathhare.* »_
Meh, who cares?
Its all money in their pocket anyway.
They had the rocco and the gti on the same lots in the 80s and everything went just dandy.

other than nearly leaving the US market due to many issues and then trying to sell the Corrado, I guess it turned out just great for them.








it's not all money in their pocket when they're already selling the GTI at a loss and the R32 is sitting on the lot.


----------



## IamGoofy (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Gentlemen, start your engines! VW Premieres Scirocco GT24 with 320hp (Harry_Krishna)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Harry_Krishna* »_
........and it is soooo smooth that you can even up/down shift in turns - something that was for years taboo to do......


you might experience loss of throttle for a half sec if you do that..... select your gear then turn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_
other than nearly leaving the US market due to many issues and then trying to sell the Corrado, I guess it turned out just great for them.


It had nothing to do with the fact that they had the rocco competing with the Gti.










_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_

it's not all money in their pocket when they're already selling the GTI at a loss and the R32 is sitting on the lot.

Exactly. 
They need to stop pushing that trash and offer something worth selling/buying. 



_Modified by deathhare. at 2:55 PM 5-24-2008_


----------



## Jetta4Life (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (sxedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sxedub* »_if anyones interested I've been watching the 3 Scirocco's race all morning..... http://adac.24h-rennen.de/en/live/streaming.html

 cool stuff, too bad I cant read german though


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: (deathhare.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deathhare.* »_
It had nothing to do with the fact that they had the rocco competing with the Gti.










Their business plan in general caused this issue... Do you think having two competing niche cars is a good idea?

_Quote »_Exactly. 
They need to stop pushing that trash and offer something worth selling/buying.

Have you driven the MkV GTI? It's the best one since the MkII 16V...
_Modified by deathhare. at 2:55 PM 5-24-2008_[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Gentlemen, start your engines! VW Premieres Scirocco GT24 with 320hp (Harry_Krishna)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Harry_Krishna* »_
Sorry, but DSG is most likely to stay, and I have not found it a hinderance on the race track. As a matter of fact, I now have less to do/worry about, and more time to concentrate on the course and LFB when needed. It shifts faster than I can, it downshifts perfectly every time (even matching revs better than I can, and I have had years of practice), I never have to worry about missing gears (as in E36 //M3's did when the shift pattern would change under hard cornering), and it is soooo smooth that you can even up/down shift in turns - something that was for years taboo to do.
And I bet that at the 24hr race, the DSG might have fewer problems (or driver errors) than a manual would.

i have no problems with DSG, my main concern about how well is it going to perform after 150k miles on it, is it going to perform as good as new?
especially after few previous owners bitting the sh!t out of it.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_
Do you think having two competing niche cars is a good idea?


Probably not. But making cars that wont sell isnt either.









_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_
Have you driven the MkV GTI? It's the best one since the MkII 16V...


Its a giant pig. Much better than the giant pig they had just before it but its still a giant pig.




_Modified by deathhare. at 8:12 PM 5-24-2008_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (deathhare.)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-79wRBZAkw
Volkswagen Das Auto.


_Modified by Rat4Life at 9:58 PM 5-24-2008_


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: (deathhare.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deathhare.* »_
Probably not. But making cars that wont sell isnt either.









I'm pretty sure that the GTI is selling up to expectations.


_Quote »_Its a giant pig. Much better than the giant pig they had just before it but its still a giant pig.

what modern car isn't? the elise? i think that's it. BTW - the Citi Golf in S Africa doesn't count.


----------



## TechEd (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: (deathhare.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deathhare.* »_....Its all money in their pocket anyway.
They had the rocco and the gti on the same lots in the 80s and everything went just dandy.
VW needs to stop being such pu$$ies and get in the game.

Uhhh, it's not 1980 anymore. The uninformed around here simply give themselves way too much credit. Looks like it's time to repeat that the USA is NOT the center of the automotive universe, and that much higher powers are currently affecting every single European product imported to the USA, not only cars. Read the news every once and a while.
It's time to wake up and stop using the lemonade stand business sense that so many self-righteous "enthusiast" consumers in the USA have nowadays. The business of importing any European product into the USA is fraught with risk if the volumes are low, and that's clearly the case here (confirmed above). Also, the "canibalization of GTI sales" line that apparently offends so many around here came from a VWoA exec. known for shooting from the hip ...not that it matters much because he has long since left the company. The truth is that VWAG did the math on the small anticipated volumes for the USA, and saw immediately that doing business with the new Scirocco alongside the GTI in the US would further deepen the chasm of ongoing losses here (VWGoA has not realised a profit in the USA since 2002 when the Euro first started to pummel the Dollar).
VWGoA needs this car like it needs a hole in the head.
There's only room for so many "brand magnets" and "loss leaders" when you lose money on every European-produced car you ship to a Dealer ...who at the end of the day make only a pittance in margin.
Welcome to 2008.


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

_Quote »_Yet the race car remains unmistakeably a Scirocco from every angle.

That's a big fat no! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







What's that guy been smoking? 
Yes, the car is nice, but it doesn't look like a Scirocco should. It lacks the lines, angles, character, and *fastback* styling that existed on the Sciroccos and Corrados.
Now this is a Scirocco:


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

who cares what it looks like, it did awesome!!


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_
I'm pretty sure that the GTI is selling up to expectations.



I was talking about the r32. You brought it up.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

well, i brought up two cars in the same sentence and you didn't elaborate as to which one you were referring to.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_well, i brought up two cars in the same sentence and you didn't elaborate as to which one you were referring to.

..and which one was it that you said wasnt selling?


----------



## MFT-Motorsport (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (deathhare.)*

Some additionally Infos about the race rocco:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3855643


----------



## Mogul2001 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (sxedub)*

Two of the three started Sciroccos finished 1st and 2nd, the third one finished as 5th right behind two Seat Leon Supercopa http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Daemon688 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (Mogul2001)*

Don't you guys and gals worry. Only once in a blue moon does VW create something cool and bring it to the US market. VW obviously doesn't care to compete with the Evo/STI market. Just look at the current R32








Oh yeah, that's still not a rocco.


----------



## pop1.8T (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (MrGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrGTI* »_
That's a big fat no! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







What's that guy been smoking? 
Yes, the car is nice, but it doesn't look like a Scirocco should. It lacks the lines, angles, character, and *fastback* styling that existed on the Sciroccos and Corrados.
Now this is a Scirocco:

















That's what a sports car SHOULD look like. (Are you listening, VW?!!!! Arghhh!!!







) The R32 had it right under the hood but nowhere else.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: (MrGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrGTI* »_

Yes, the car is nice, but it doesn't look like a Scirocco should. It lacks the lines, angles, character, and *fastback* styling that existed on the Sciroccos and Corrados.


How do you think us Rabbit people feel about the new "rabbit"?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Mogul2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mogul2001* »_Two of the three started Sciroccos finished 1st and 2nd, the third one finished as 5th right behind two Seat Leon Supercopa http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

















got any links to some footage from the race?


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

great job!


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (SP Scirocco)*

Looks great!!! I see lines from the SEAT León Cupra, anyone else?


----------



## Mogul2001 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
got any links to some footage from the race?

Try those two
pre-race show: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=rsmlfUkCcMA
start of 1st lap: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=IDjzidIXyg8


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Mogul2001)*

^^^ thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## motoboy145 (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Gentlemen, start your engines! VW Premieres Scirocco GT24 with 320hp ([email protected])*

that is not a vw.
vw died in 93


----------



## motoboy145 (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Gentlemen, start your engines! VW Premieres Scirocco GT24 with 320hp ([email protected])*

that is not a vw.
vw died in 93. and now they suck suck suck


----------



## Lima (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mogul2001)*

Some 2000px wide images of the race Sciroccos can be seen HERE.


----------



## 84_GTI_child (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (SP Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SP Scirocco* »_great job!









how can any of you say THAT CAR ^^^ yes that scirocco is not cool or not vw... look at the friggin thing!?!?! its soo sweet


----------



## gti1.8tpolo (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (84_GTI_child)*

that car is awsome shame the retail version over here is basically a Golf Gti with a different body!


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Gentlemen, start your engines! VW Premieres Scirocco GT24 with 320hp (motoboy145)*


_Quote, originally posted by *motoboy145* »_that is not a vw.
vw died in 93. and now they suck suck suck 

x2 +1


----------



## DubbyDriver (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*

They included the Nordschleife in the paintwork. Mmmmmmm . . . Noooorrrdddschleiiifffe. drool.


_Modified by DubbyDriver at 4:52 PM 6-27-2008_


----------

